# update-snubnose



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I was stuck between an sp101 and charter 44spc...
I went with a s&w 60-15 pro series 357...wayyyy over budget.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful smith:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: you did good


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I appreciate a Smith and Wesson snubnosed revolver. The handles are pretty and probably worth what you paid for it.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I figured what's an extra hundred...it'll hold better resale value..I plan to keep this one though


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking revolver! If it didn't have the "Hillary lock" or MIM parts -- it would be a perfect CCW... Not really a snubby though


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

3" barrel isn't really a snub but its small enough to wear inside my jeans and it'll be more accurate. I didn't even notice the lock till an hour ago..whats bad about them? I know ill never use it


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Most people just don't like the lock. There have been cases of them causing the gun to lock up but from what I've read they were all on air weight guns in large calibers. Read more about it on the S&W forum.
Nice gun.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Which parts are mim? Hammer trigger extractor?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just noticed the glow in the dark front night sight...liking it more and more...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually, some Performance Center guns _don't_ use MIM parts. I'm hoping yours is one that dosen't. If the backside of the tirgger is "hollow" it is MIM -- if solid, it should be non-MIM. I agree on the 3" barrel. One thing that is nice about a 3" barrel -- is that you have a full-length ejector rod ensuring positive spent case ejection. The snub models have a short ejector rod -- sometimes requiring picking empties out with finger tips. The lock shouldn't casue you a problem -- I just don't like them! Nice looking revolver!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

it does have a mim trigger and by the coloration of the hammer, it too may be mim..it wont be shot much so im not to worried about it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> it does have a mim trigger and by the coloration of the hammer, it too may be mim..it wont be shot much so im not to worried about it.


I would assume that S&W has nailed how to make MIM by now, even if it does break S&W has a good warranty.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> I would assume that S&W has nailed how to make MIM by now, even if it does break S&W has a good warranty.



Exactly...


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the exact same gun and love it. Well, I love how it looks and feels but have never fired it. It is the only gun I own that has never been fired. It was a gift from my Dad a couple years back and I think I will be keeping it unfired. I have several other Smith's that I will use instead. The flatside barrel makes for a good look and the grips are just about perfect in my hands. Great looking gun and congratulations on an awesome purchase.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, that's a nice piece, congrats. As nice as those grips look I personally would swap'um for Hogue or Pacmyars, but then I have bear paws on the ends of my arms.

You'll long forget that extra C-note out of your budget as opposed to paying less for something you're not really happy with.

Old Ben Franklin said it best, "You seldom regret having gotten the best".

Rick


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Once you go to the range with it you will love it even more!!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been trying to mentally count the number of mim triggers that I have read about breaking lately. Oh wait, I haven't read about any breaking. Imagine that. :yes:


----------

